# Topics > Robotics > Gynoids >  Kodomoroid and Otonaroid, gynoid robots, Hiroshi Ishiguro, Japan

## Airicist

Author - Hiroshi Ishiguro

----------


## Airicist

Kodomoroid and Otonaroid: Professor Ishiguro's new androids at Miraikan 

 Published on Jun 24, 2014




> From June 25, Miraikan in Odaiba will present an exhibition showcasing the latest innovations in humanoid robotics. The exhibition features a number of robots, including Professor Hiroshi Ishiguro's newest androids.


Article "Humanoid robot exhibit opens in Tokyo"

by Kazuaki Nagata
June 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Otonaroid Android Interview 

 Published on Jun 26, 2014




> Professor Ishiguro installed three new android creations at the Miraikan science museum in Tokyo. We had the opportunity to spend some time with Otonaroid, a life-sized female android that is expected to act as support staff at the museum.
> 
> Note: Otonaroid's voice sounds masculine in this video because the operator was a man. All motions, expressions, and vocal interaction is managed by an operator in a sound booth close to the android.

----------


## Airicist

'Android: What Is Human?' Exhibition at the Miraikan, Tokyo

 Published on Jun 26, 2014




> What is human? What is a robot? What's the dividing line? What is that lady staring at? All these questions and more?
> Read more here: 
> "Meet the multilingual robot newscaster with a very human face"
> 
> by Mat Smith
> June 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Tokyo museum unveils robot newscaster 

 Published on Jun 26, 2014




> Through this narrow gap the visitors of the Miraikan science museum in Tokyo are getting a glimpse of the future. On the other side is "Kodomoroid", a robot newscaster eerily similar to a human.

----------


## Airicist

Kodomoroid Android Demonstration 

 Published on Jun 27, 2014




> Kodomoroid, a life sized android created by Professor Ishiguro, joined the staff at the Miraikan Science Museum in Tokyo on Wednesday. The android is connected to the internet and cloud services allowing it to 'read' emails, news, weather reports, etc.

----------


## Airicist

Otonaroid

Published on Apr 28, 2017




> Android “Otonaroid” (ATR, Hiroshi Ishiguro Laboratories)
> Miraikan Museum, Tokyo, Japan

----------

